# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Cần tuyển học viên CNC ở Huế

## ktshung

Do yêu cầu công việc, em cần tuyển 02 học viên làm việc tại xưởng CNC:

A. QUYỀN LỢI: 
1. Tùy nhu cầu có thể lựa chọn học một số hay toàn bộ các skill sau:
- Lắp ráp, cài đặt, sửa chữa máy vinh tính, thiết lập mạng LAN, chơi Game, xem JAV với nick VIP
- Chế tạo, sửa chữa, bảo trì máy CNC ba trục, bốn trục, máy in 3D, máy cắt plasma, Laser …
- Lập trình gia công máy CNC bằng ArtCAM, Powerwill, JDPaint …
- Vận hành máy CNC, cách nhận biết lổi và phương pháp khắc phục, khuyến mãi khóa học phương pháp vận hành máy nướng gà.
- Vẽ thiết kế 2D, 3D bằng AutoCAD, Corel Draw, Sketchup, Artcam, JD Paint, đồ họa Photoshop.
- Được thực hành trực tiếp trên tất cả mọi loại máy CNC -> hư thầy sửa, hỏng thầy đền, không la mắng trách móc
- Học phương pháp học, đây là Kungfu của mọi loại kungfu, muốn học phải tự thiến
2. Có phòng ở đầy đủ tiện nghi cho học viên ở xa. Toilet trong, tủ lạnh, máy giặt, tivi, wifi đầy đủ, chỉ cấm bật điều hòa trừ học viên giàu tự trả tiền điện, hehehe.
3. Được hổ trợ thêm tiền ăn, xăng xe, trích thêm khi đã tự làm ra được sản phẩm.
4. Thầy ăn chi trò ăn đó, chơi chi trò chơi đó (dĩ nhiên trừ 1 thứ), đảm bảo sau khóa học sẽ ngán gà nướng đến già.

B. CHỐNG CHỈ ĐỊNH:
- Thành phần uyên thâm hoặc nghĩ mình uyên thâm -> thầy ko dám dạy
- Thành phần con ngoan trò giỏi, nói gì làm nấy -> thầy chán ko muốn dạy
- Thành phần hay dỗi hờn, trách móc -> thầy không tuyển người yêu
- Thành phần hay tạo thị phi -> thầy vốn đã nhiều tai tiếng, đừng loe thêm tội thầy
- Thành phần hay nói câu: việc ni không phải của em, em không làm được …blab la … -> thầy dễ lên huyết áp
- Thành phần nói một đằng làm một nẻo -> thầy dễ thành sát nhân
- Thành phần bây beng -> thầy bây rồi trò bây nữa ai dọn?
- Thành phần đang yêu -> Mũi CNC nó cắt sắt còn ngọt, vừa đứng máy vừa chát chit thầy ko có mạng mà đền.
- Thành phần đi làm kiếm lương -> thầy còn nghèo không đủ trả, nói trước khỏi mất thời gian cả hai.

C. ƯU TIÊN:
- Thành phần hay cãi -> Khi thảo luận cãi càng hăng say, càng cộc cằn, càng tục tĩu càng tốt, chưa phục lại lôi nhau ra cãi tiếp chừng nào phục mới thôi, cãi thắng càng được trân trọng. Nhưng thảo luận xong là làm theo phương án đã thống nhất, … éo có chuyện đến đoạn đấy lại làm theo cái ý ngu của mình rồi bảo em nghĩ thế này em nghĩ thế nọ …
- Thành phần cực nhác -> Suốt ngày ngủ với chơi game hay đi câu cá mà việc vẫn xong thì thầy mê vô cùng
- Thành phần biết gò hàn sơ bộ, biết chổ mua gà ngon, làm được cầy mèo rắn các loại.
- Thành phần biết lái xe, mê mô tô, ưa chui bờ lủi bụi ...

Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ Hưng: 0914002202
34/4 Nguyễn Phúc Chu, Kim Long, Huế

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Do yêu cầu công việc, em cần tuyển 02 học viên làm việc tại xưởng CNC:
> 
> A. QUYỀN LỢI: 
> 1. Tùy nhu cầu có thể lựa chọn học một số hay toàn bộ các skill sau:
> - Lắp ráp, cài đặt, sửa chữa máy vinh tính, thiết lập mạng LAN, chơi Game, xem JAV với nick VIP
> - Chế tạo, sửa chữa, bảo trì máy CNC ba trục, bốn trục, máy in 3D, máy cắt plasma, Laser …
> - Lập trình gia công máy CNC bằng ArtCAM, Powerwill, JDPaint …
> - Vận hành máy CNC, cách nhận biết lổi và phương pháp khắc phục, khuyến mãi khóa học phương pháp vận hành máy nướng gà.
> - Vẽ thiết kế 2D, 3D bằng AutoCAD, Corel Draw, Sketchup, Artcam, JD Paint, đồ họa Photoshop.
> ...


Em mà quay lại thủa 20 tuổi em đăng ký liền, tiếc là nay đã hơn 30 rồi. :Big Grin: ,

----------


## Gamo

> Do yêu cầu công việc, em cần tuyển 02 học viên làm việc tại xưởng CNC:
> 
> A. QUYỀN LỢI: 
> 1. Tùy nhu cầu có thể lựa chọn học một số hay toàn bộ các skill sau:
> - Lắp ráp, cài đặt, sửa chữa máy vinh tính, thiết lập mạng LAN, chơi Game, xem JAV với nick VIP
> - Chế tạo, sửa chữa, bảo trì máy CNC ba trục, bốn trục, máy in 3D, máy cắt plasma, Laser …
> - Lập trình gia công máy CNC bằng ArtCAM, Powerwill, JDPaint …
> - Vận hành máy CNC, cách nhận biết lổi và phương pháp khắc phục, khuyến mãi khóa học phương pháp vận hành máy nướng gà.
> - Vẽ thiết kế 2D, 3D bằng AutoCAD, Corel Draw, Sketchup, Artcam, JD Paint, đồ họa Photoshop.
> ...


Cha KTS này ăn nên làm ra gúm

Tiện thể rao ké cho vui: cần tuyển 1 chú IT, lương ok, trả đầy đủ các loại BHXH, BHYT & lương tháng 13, bao ăn ngày 3 buổi, sẽ đào tạo công việc. Ai có nhu cầu thì PM nhe

----------


## ktshung

> Cha KTS này ăn nên làm ra gúm
> 
> Tiện thể em rao ké: cần tuyển 1 chú IT, lương ok, trả đầy đủ các loại BHXH, BHYT & lương tháng 13, bao ăn ngày 3 buổi, sẽ đào tạo công việc. Ai có nhu cầu thì PM nhe


Con gà này đi chổ khác mà rao nhé, nói coi IT làm những việc gì em đăng ký nào

----------


## Gamo

Ưu tiên cho KTS đấy...

Tuyển IT admin, quản trị hệ thống máy tính & mạng mẽo ấy mà. Như ông cũng đạt tiêu chuẩn rồi đấy

----------


## ktshung

> Ưu tiên cho KTS đấy...
> 
> Tuyển IT admin, quản trị hệ thống máy tính & mạng mẽo ấy mà. Như ông cũng đạt tiêu chuẩn rồi đấy


Trong giờ có được xem JAV ko?

----------


## Gamo

Chời, mấy ku IT Admin rảnh bà thím, ko coi JAV thì làm giề?

----------


## cokhimha

Công ty cơ khí chế tạo máy MHA cần tuyển Kỹ sư chế tạo máy đã có kinh nghiệm

Mô tả công việc:
- Vẽ thiết kế chi tiết máy móc và giám sát quá trình sản xuất và lắp ráp sản phẩm
- Bóc tách bản vẽ, lập phiếu yêu cầu vật tư, báo giá thiết bị
- Vẽ thiết kế các sản phẩm cơ khí như: đồ gá, băng tải (chủ yếu là vẽ thiết kế máy)
- Kết hợp với bộ phận sản xuất – chế tạo để hoàn thành dự án.
- Xây dựng các bản mô tả về hệ thống máy móc, thiết bị đảm bảo đạt yêu cầu, đề xuất thực hiện thiết kế cải tiến.
- Lập quy trình công nghệ chế tạo, kiểm tra và lắp ráp máy móc, thiết bị theo bản vẽ thiết kế.
- Đi công tác, khảo sát khi có yêu cầu

Yêu cầu công việc:
- Ưu tiên ứng viên tốt nghiệp đại học/cao đẳng chuyên ngành cơ khí chế tạo máy 
- Sử dụng thành thạo phần mềm thiết kế Autocad, Solidwork (Solidwork là bắt buộc)
- Ứng viên có kinh nghiệp thiết kế máy hoặc tương đương tối thiểu 2 năm
- Nơi làm việc: KCN Di Trạch, xã Di Trạch, Hoài Đức, Hà Nội

Quyền lợi:
- Được thưởng lễ Tết, tham gia BHXH, BHYT… Và các chế độ khác theo Bộ Luật Lao Động
- Được cung cấp các phương tiện, công cụ làm việc tốt nhất.
- Được ăn trưa miễn phí tại công ty
- Được xét khen thưởng, tăng lương theo năng lực làm việc, phụ cấp theo quy định của công ty
- Mức lương từ 10 - 15 triệu (thỏa thuận theo năng lực)


Hồ sơ gồm có
- Sơ yếu lí lịch
- CV
- Chứng minh thư photo công chứng
- Giấy khai sinh photo công chứng
- Giấy khám sức khỏe
- Bằng cấp cao nhất

Hồ sơ xin việc gửi về: kinhdoanh@mha-vn.com


Liên hệ
- Mr.Minh - 090 274 6368
- Email: kinhdoanh@mha-vn.com
- Website: giacongcokhimha.com.vn

----------


## Tienduc6595

Bây còn tuyển không vậy anh

----------

